# PurchasePeptides



## DoriDori (Nov 4, 2013)

I've bought Clen,Nolva, and Clomid from PP and had good results. Anyone tested their Aromasin?


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 4, 2013)

heard bad things about them....


----------



## RustyShackelford (Nov 5, 2013)

I used some of there stane and clomid a year or so ago.  Stane seemed ok but I had a harder time restarting than ever before, could have been bunk clomid, not sure.


----------

